# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lojra Ne Linjen e Internetit(CS/HL/DOD)

## ivandir

Kjo teme eshte per te djithe ju shqiptaret qe lozni lojra ne internet, edhe doni qe te kenaqeni njehere duke lozur me bashke atedhetaret tuaj. 

Shkruani poshte cfare ore, cfare dite, edhe cfare loje lozni ju me shume, edhe une do bej cmose tju lidh me ane te internetit tim edhe te mbaj nje Service per cdo lloj loje online, per nje kohe te ditore.

----------


## master

jemi i cik injorante per online gaming
jemi akoma te consoles megjithese ndonjehere edhe une luaj te shoket e mij online

----------


## ivandir

Po he mo shqiptar asnjeri ketu nuk di te futet edhe te argetohet pak me lojrat ne Internet.... Ose mbase *Master* flet per te gjithe ne kete forum. Edhe poqe se kjo eshte e vertete atehere duhet te zgjohemi pak nga gjumi e rende edhe enderrat e pafundeshme.

----------


## Labushi

o ivan e me tregon si te luaj dhe une ne internet

----------


## emiris20

hi
me thuaj nese ka dike qe ka deshire te luaj dhe cfare do  lloj loje une hyj zakonisht ne darke ne oren 20 me te shqi perise

----------


## ALKAPONE

po mo si sdim te futemi ketu  i lexova shum te mira 
 pa pushk pa pistolet shqiptari ska jet

----------


## KilleR-X-

Ivandir me thuaj a e luan njeri andej nga ju Unreal Tournamet edhe me thuaj serverin qe futeni se ne ketej nga tirana e vdesim kete loj edhe po pati mundesi me thuaj nonji siti ku mund ti mar keshtu pirateshe keto lojrat e fundit e luhem ne multiplayer edhe ne rrjet do te ta dija shume per nder  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mercedes2003

OOOOOOOOOOO Killer-x- ato loj qe lozim ne veshtire eshte te na gjesh ne ato pista se ketu tek ne fier ka me shume se 43000 mije servera edhe  shumica e tyre eshte full prandaj kushe server qe nuk eshte full aty hyjme ne po se kushe eshte kete se dim si une si lemon_x edhe ASSA|NS & Xhindi . E kam fjalen per counter-strike prandaj po te ftojme edhe ty te vish ndonje te luash  me ne te te hapim syte  per ate loj se erdha nje dite per lujatur ne tirane aty ne qytet studenti edhe ishte kot fare ata si kishin bere as update dhe nuk kishin celsa.Keshtu qe ju lozni kot me kot aty ne tir o killer me pushke te ndryshkur   :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## valdet74

per counter strike 

pampam.ipko.net

kur hyni shkoni ad ip :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## valdet74

e shkruni te add ip pampam.ipko,net

----------


## arlindemini12

e qelni Counter-Strike edhe  e  qetni  ato ku mumi me shkru cheats edhe aty e shkrumi        
connect 80.80.160.118 ose 117 ose 116

----------


## arlindemini12

a e dini najkush qysh jane IP ADDREES PER COUNTER STRIKE  te  Orange Net

----------


## magdalen

Un lozi warcraft the frozen throne mir po kam probleme me Battle.net nuk kyqet ne Battle net kerkon pach korekt ose thot se cd key osht jo korekt?
nuk kuptoj un kur e instalova ma pranoj CD key kurse ne battle net nuk pranon?
nese mundet ndokush tme jape pergjigje  urdheroni
me qoni email  magdalen_1987@hotmail.com  flm pershendetje

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E nxjerr ashtu se nuk e ke blere ne menyre te paligjshme serialin.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

magdalen Ditmiri donte te thoshte ne menyre TE LIGJSHME dhe Jo te PALIGJSHME serialin...

----------


## magdalen

> magdalen Ditmiri donte te thoshte ne menyre TE LIGJSHME dhe Jo te PALIGJSHME serialin...


FLM per kshillat edhe ashtu ma mori mendja 

mir po sa i perket te (ligjme a te pa ligjme) un e kam blere te ligjme por problemi qendron te firma qe ma kan shit CD

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po pra per ata behet fjale.Se i shkarkojne nga net dhe i shesin me copyright i fusin dhe nje kod gjate instalimit me emrin e firmes dhe logon e firmes dhe fffffiiiiiuuuu e ligjshme...

----------


## Zabimaru

Ivandir, per lorja online vetem un dhe nje shoku im i klases ja kemi idene lojrave online ketu ne shqiperi. Kemi lujt Mbi 20 lojra online (MMORPG) brenda 2 vjetesh. Un tani per momentin qe po me pelqejne dhe po luaj jane Rohan Online www.playrohan.com, dhe Dota ne B.Net. Vetem keto luj se sme del koha me lujt dhe 360 pastaj XD.

----------

